# Dell DCTA desktop won't power on



## loweryd (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a Dell DCTA desktop (OS is XP Home) that is giving me problems. Over the past few months, from time to time, when powering on, the system would not power up...just got a blinking amber light on the front panel. After a few tries, the thing would power on and give me a good solid green. Now, I am getting nowhere with the power switch...just a flashing amber light. The fan on the power supply is running....the drive is not. No monitor...nothing! I tried removing all the RAM, boards, etc and re-seating...removed and replaced the little battery...still nothing. Could this be a bad power supply?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

That would be the first thing I would replace. Put a new one in and if everything powers up, that was the issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU would be the first suspect. OEM PSU's are usually poor quality.


----------

